# Finishing shaker pegs



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

I am building a bat rack for holding/displaying wooden MLB game used bats. I need the pegs to have a durable, hard finish to prevent any staining/discoloring of the bats while hanging on the rack. I have 30 shaker pegs that are going to be installed into a 1x4 with routed edges and for the holes I'm using a forstner bit. I'mplanning on using a gel stain and a polyacrylic finish coat. Any ideas on what the best way to ensure total coverage of the pegs and still get a nice looking finish?

Thanks,

ZAch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

My choice would be a wipe on poly finish - gloss. Poly is a very hard finish. I don't like the 
acrylic finishes myself. Whether you use a lacquer or a poly etc., let the finish cure before putting the bats on it. It's usually considered cured when the smell goes mostly away. Several days.

Corey


----------



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

I have polyurethane here as well - I had never tried the acrylic but the sales guy at woodcraft rec. it....maybe I'll stick with the poly....

Thanks for the tip about curing - I never knew that.

ZH


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Zach, I suggest you try it and see how you like it. You might like it alot. It goes on milky and dries clear. If you have some extra pegs, I would try both. 

Corey


----------



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

I will try both - 

Do you think the best method would be to wipe with a rag or attempt to brush evenly?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Zach, if you are going to wipe on you need to thin it. With the oil poly use mineral spirits. The acrylic would thin with water I assume but I have never done it. If it was me and I was using a non wiping poly, I would use the little foam brushes. 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Zach, members here all have their favorite methods of finishing. The strongest finish should be from an oil based polyurethane. You will need to let it dry before lightly sanding with 0000 steel wool, wiping clean and recoating. Usually 3 coats builds a very strong finish. You can also get an experts suggestions by visiting www.woodanswers.com and posing your question there. Michael Dresdner from The Woodworkers Journal responds personally and he is THE MAN. Michael has assisted us with questions in the past and is a wonderful person.


----------



## Qstick (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Mike - 

Thanks for the tip - I did send Mr. Dresdner an email and received a failry prompt, straightforward and well thought out reply. I appreciate the tip - 

Zach


----------

